

Ministry of Justice told to ‘get its act together’ on prison data - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/government-law/public-sector/news/index.cfm?newsid=17472

======
sophacles
Why did online news decide to stop with the dateline? I mean how hard is it to
start a story with "UK -" or "London -" or whatever. It took me 2 paragraphs
to figure out which country this was about.

I know that it is computerworlduk now, but i don't pay that much attention
when I click links.

